

Dear Vic: Here's Your Google Bonus - seancron
http://scobleizer.com/2011/04/10/dear-vic-heres-your-google-bonus/

======
seancron

      I realized just what they were doing: wasting time more efficiently!
    

That sums up how I feel about a lot, not all, but a lot of technology that I
use. Now instead of only being able to waste time on a couple things, I can
waste time on many more things! Technology can multiply how "productively" I
waste time.

Even HN allows me to waste time more efficiently. Instead of having to hunt
down new stories, I can just come to HN and check out the stories on the
frontpage. Then I can move onto another site where I can waste even more time.

